# 4-30 sea sick=chum, Wahoo



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

So we head out the Destin pass on a day forecasted to be 1-2. Instead it was 3-5 and a rough ride out 20 miles.

My friend gets sea sick not 20 minutes after dropping the first line and as he is puking off the side of the boat I think back to my scuba diving class over 20 years ago and my instructor saying how puke is great chum and will attract fish. 

So I got the boat moving to get a little wind in his face and help him feel better and I decide what the heck, I'll drop a lure in and troll. The thing was in the water less than a minute before it starts to sing and I caught this Wahoo. Unfortunately for him I had to stop the boat.

Needless to say I had to head back because my friend couldn't hack it. Haha. But I guess for a day cut short I'll take it coming home with some fat filets.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

One word. BONINE. I get motion sick very easy. Cant even stand being passenger in a car without getting sick feeling. Absolutely NO reading or looking down for me. LOL. Got out 13 miles out last summer with a couple local guys and took bonine before heading out. ZERO problems. Was awesome. Dramamine or mechlazine would not have worked, never has. Hope your friend uses it next time and has a much more enjoyable time. Nice fishie.. LOL.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Bonine is meclizine


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One wahoo is better than a hundred of many other fish! Thanks for the report


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

goheel said:


> Bonine is meclizine


You just had to go and ruin a good placebo effect huh?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Yeah my buddy just did the same thing to me sunday we caught bait mullet, some minhaden, and some pin fish headed out of Pensacola Pass got to first stop a few minutes goes by he turns white I knew it at that momemt. Then he chumed had a king break me off the caught a snapper released it an home-word-bound we go. Next time he is taking a bonine the night before and that morning $50 in gas and no fish to show for it.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

almo100 said:


> You just had to go and ruin a good placebo effect huh?


Haha! I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Start the Bonine two nights before...works for my little lady everytime!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I told him he gets one freebie. Next time he's out for the duration no matter what and enjoy the ride cause I'm gonna stay out fishing.


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

almo100 said:


> Well, I told him he gets one freebie. Next time he's out for the duration no matter what and enjoy the ride cause I'm gonna stay out fishing.


Haha, You do that and you wont have to remind him to take anything anymore! He will remember on his own! :thumbsup:


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Nice job Kevin! 1st Wahoo for the New Robalo!:thumbup:


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Nice job Kevin. 1st Wahoo for the new ROBALO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great "team" work!


----------

